# Great Bucks Steam Fair Rally



## clive1821

We are looking at organizing a small rally at this event and before I start the ball rolling just looking if many people would be interested? the Basics are the site is located in a village called Shabbington, Bucks. HP18 9HN, between Thame and Oxford. The date is the weekend of Saturday 6th & Sunday 7th August 2011, the site has no electric or showers etc but has access to water and porta loos, they are looking at a cost of around £30 per van for the weekend includes entrance for 2 adults and 2 or 3 children to the show ground. In the past I have found the show very interesting with many steam engines and plenty of other shows that would interest the family. Any comments?

http://www.greatbucks.org.uk/index.html this years web site has not been started as yet but gives you an idea


----------



## bognormike

sounds interesting, Clive - daughter lives just down the road.....


----------



## brillopad

I might be inline for a bit of that, can you guarantee the weather clive,if so i'm in.Dennis


----------



## clive1821

Hi yes it's a very good event, large beer marque and if I recal a disco or band plays there over the weekend, craft marque, working model boats, lots of different working steam engines, show organ, vintage cars, tractors, motorbikes etc.... Various events in the show ring. The camping aera is next to the show hourses quite a big area, there's an established camping rally there also.... More the better it's good value for a weekend even with the children.... No electric nor showers... Still that should not be a problem. Be nice to see you all and perhaps a BBQ one evening?


----------



## clive1821

We have just listed the rally hope it's a nice weekend with lots of sun


----------



## andrewball1000

Sounds fun. I think they stopped my local one at Knowl Hill


----------



## clive1821

Just reminding people about this new rally if you would like to come please feel free to add your names to the attendee list....


----------



## Hezbez

Looks like it could be an interesting venue Clive - hope you get a few more going along. Just a tad too far for us for a weekend jaunt.


----------



## clive1821

Yes its a nice event, yes we all end up on yet another feild but there's interesting things to see and do on site without the need to spend any extra money..... would of been nice to meet you as well still one day...... best regard Clive


----------



## spencer

Sounds good to me, Iam sure the wife will love steam engines...


----------



## clive1821

Its getting near the time when I'll need to know the details of your van and the day of arrival, for those people that are comming to Shabbingdon. Please PM me with the details, then I'll give a list of people who are attending to the show organisers, thus allowing you in 8)


----------



## bognormike

when do you need to know numbers by, Clive? Understandably we can't commit too far ahead..


----------



## Dinks123

Mike, no problem...just let us know the weekend before.
Di


----------



## bognormike

thanks - should know a bit more by this weekend


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Clive & Di

Ive talked himself into coming  so thats him me and the terrorists we will arrive on Friday and depart when chucked off :lol: 



Jac


----------



## clive1821

Ok Jac, be nice to see the "Boss" come as well  I'll be on site somewhere from wednesday if all goes well..... there'll be a BBQ saturday evening..... every one drifts off site monday afternoon....


----------



## LadyJ

clive1821 said:


> Ok Jac, be nice to see the "Boss" come as well  I'll be on site somewhere from wednesday if all goes well..... there'll be a BBQ saturday evening..... every one drifts off site monday afternoon....


Righty ho i'll bring me sausages for you to cremate :lol:

Come on folks lets be having a few more of you joining Clive & Di at Shabington, its there first attempt at doing a rally for us and they would like lots of nice people to join them there.

I think there will be a bar somewhere on site and a market for the ladies

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Just for the information for everyone, who is comeing, and has contacted me by the 1st August with their details:-

the location for your tom tom is 

51 45' 30" north and 1 02' 39" west that will put you in the entrance..... 

when at the entrance you should report to the person on the gate, using my name you are going into the far end of the field on your right, as yet I'm not sure where my van is going to be depending on work but I think Di will be there and park up where you can... all very layed back... 

my contact number is 01865864662 

Please call me if you have any questions, looking forward to seeing you.... BBQ is Saturday evening if you would like to join us, please bring your own food as we have limited space for food...


----------



## LadyJ

All as clear as mud Clive :roll: but no doubt we will end up somewhere in the vicinity :lol: 


Any more of you lot going to come and play with Steam Engines :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## bognormike

we've booked in 8)


----------



## clive1821

Ok Mike,

Looking forward to seeing you both soon....


----------



## bognormike

Clive

got another one for you - our friends Heulwen have enlisted for the rally - some more Oxonians, exiled in wales 8)


----------



## clive1821

Ok Mike, 

Thanks you for that.... I have just PM'ed wendy to give her some details where it is and my contact details......


----------



## bognormike

Thanks Clive


----------



## hippypair

*steam rally*

Hi Clive have added our name to the list,will arrive friday.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## clive1821

Hi Terry and Pat... nice to hear from you and looking forward to seeing you both, I have PM'ed you with some details


----------



## clive1821

Just a reminder of this rally if any others would like to come along, just add your names to the list. I hope we've had enough rain by now and hopeing for some summer now and a very good weekend should be had by all...


----------



## LadyJ

Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of coming out to play with the steam engines there will be lots going on over the weekend and you never know we may even get some sun  

BBQ on Saturday bring your own grub Di's cooking 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

LadyJ said:


> Oh come on folks lets be having a few more of coming out to play with the steam engines there will be lots going on over the weekend and you never know we may even get some sun
> 
> BBQ on Saturday bring your own grub Di's cooking 8O
> 
> Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Hi there, is there anyone else thinking of comeing to the steam rally? As I'll need to know numbers to let the show event people how many of us to let in.... :roll:


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Clive,

Andrea & I will come - be there Friday middle of the day... 

All booked in on the listy .. I'll pm you..


----------



## jedi

Hi Clive,

Just booked and confirmed. Let's hope we get some decent weather.

Jed


----------



## LadyJ

Oh goody more peoples  don't forget to bring your BBQ grub folks Di's cooking and may I say shes very good at it having spent this weekend gobbling her grub :lol:

Anymore want to join Clive & Di at the Steam Fair be quick adding your names to the rally listy HERE

Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123

Sunday night is "potjie" night for supper for those that are still there.....either trust me...or google it!


----------



## lindyloot

Sounds nice Di do you want us to provide any thing for it?


----------



## clive1821

Hi Lin, I'll ge Di to contact you when she gets home from work, we are struggleing with space in the van, got nearley a tonne of my equipment in it as well :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another one joining Clive & Di at Shabbington making 13 8O can we have another one please not that i'm superstisious or anything :lol:
just ike even numbers :roll: :lol: 



Clive is a bit tied up with that horrible work word this weekend so if he doesn't pm anyone immediately please wait a couple of days before shouting :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Bump  

Di also asked me to remind you all coming to the BBQ on Saturday, could you all please bring some meat etc for the evening.... :wink:


----------



## bognormike

clive1821 said:


> Bump
> 
> Di also asked me to remind you all coming to the BBQ on Saturday, could you all please bring some meat etc for the evening.... :wink:


noted, Clive 8)


----------



## JollyJack

Will do thanks Clive 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Shabbington the sun is out  


Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

Bump :roll:


----------



## Dinks123

For those there on Sunday night...I am making a potjie...but will need an extra gas/fire bbq.....please let me know if you are going to be there and if you can help with the bbq!!


----------



## JollyJack

We'll be there love to help we got a Gas BBQ (Cadac)


----------



## Dinks123

Thanks Bob!


----------



## clive1821

Anyone else wanting to come along for a nice weekend.....


----------



## bognormike

what are the conditions underfoot, Clive?


----------



## Dinks123

Hi Mike....The going is good. No problem at the show ground or campsite.


----------



## bognormike

Ta - weather improving here - aim to be with you lunchtime tomorrow 8)


----------



## andrewball1000

I have one of these that I dont use any more as I have a Cadac. http://www.campandfish.co.uk/campingaz-camping-kitchen-plus-grill-and-stove-51538-p.asp

I would be very happy to bring it for use at the Rally and pass it on to anyone who can give it a good home.

They would need gas bottle regulator and hose.


----------



## bognormike

back home now! Many thanks to Clive & Di for organising things, especially last night's "do" 8) . It was nice to meet some new faces, as well as the old ones  - hope to meet up with you again soon.



Mike & Viv

ps - and the grandaughters enjoyed watching the big horses being beautified for the display!


----------



## andrewball1000

My thanks also to Clive and Di for being such good hosts. My first MHF rally and so good to share food, wine, and great company. My thanks to you all. The Steam fair was great.


----------



## Jubilado999

Great introduction to MHF events, lovely weekend. 

Look forward to attending future rallies.

Many thanks to Clive and Di for excellent organisation and hospitality and everyone for such a warm welcome.

Ken & Janet


----------



## hippypair

Pat and I would like to add our thanks to Clive and Di for an excellent Rally.

Di`s cooking was very much appreciated at the evening get togethers. 

Was nice to meet new friends as well as older ones.

Terry.


----------



## lindyloot

Home safe and sound . Many thanks to Clive for organizing the Rally and Di for Saturday and Sundays food, very much appreciated.Lovely to meet old friends and new. Look forward to next year? 
Lin and Rich


----------



## holeshole

We too would like to add our thanks to Clive and Di and to all we met. A very pleasant weekend - looking forward to the next one!

Alan & Janet


----------



## JollyJack

What a wonderful weekend! 

Many thanks to Clive & Di for organising it all and laying on such wonderful South African fayre ! 

Thank you everyone for your company - very nice to meet up again and make some new friends as well.

Never been to a Steam Fair before - it won't be the last !


----------



## Dinks123

We would just like to say "Thank you" to those who attended our first rally/meet! It was a great weekend and was just SO nice meeting up with you all during the evenings. Next year? Oh yes!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Clive & Di for a smashing 1st Rally well done both  

The food and the company were brilliant, the weather could have been kinder.

Look forward to doing it again next year.



Jacquie & John and the Terrorists plus Dotty Jack Russell


----------

